# Am I going insane?



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Well... I moved into a new house about 5 years ago. Honestly, I always hated the place, I was never comfortable. I've always had feelings of random fever/being watched, stuff always gets moved (even right in front of my face) and I've seen dark figures watching me. I really don't think much when I see one of these "shadow folk" as it's been consistently happening for years. Once I even saw a pair of arms wrapping around me. And a few nights ago I randomly woke up at 1 or 2 in the morning. Downstairs I saw a dark figure about six feet tall, very broad body wearing a black robe. He (I'm assuming it's a male because of the thick build) promptly disappeared. I'm even hearing movement and smelling something burning as I'm typing this. I'm pretty scared, as I've been consistently sick for a few days and my parents deny everything that I told them... but they're _way_ too scientific and wouldn't even believe it if they saw it.
So anybody have any ideas what the hell is going on???


----------



## minerva83 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't say exactly what's going on, but I've had similar experiences from about age 9 on. For me it seems to be trauma induced or at least exacerbated by trauma. I'm curious.. Do you suffer from hypnagogia and/or sleep paralysis? Hypnagogic episodes can really make you question your sanity and even make you think that you might be possessed.


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

minerva83 said:


> Can't say exactly what's going on, but I've had similar experiences from about age 9 on. For me it seems to be trauma induced or at least exacerbated by trauma. I'm curious.. Do you suffer from hypnagogia and/or sleep paralysis? Hypnagogic episodes can really make you question your sanity and even make you think that you might be possessed.


I play around with lucid dreaming/out of body experiences, but I do have natural sleep paralysis from time to time. Nothing traumatic has happened to me, but I've heard that that kind of stuff can be passed down from a parent/ancestor... Well, I'm not sure. I just know _there's something in my fcking house._


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

TheCuttlefish said:


> Well... I moved into a new house about 5 years ago. Honestly, I always hated the place, I was never comfortable. I've always had feelings of random fever/being watched, stuff always gets moved (even right in front of my face) and I've seen dark figures watching me. I really don't think much when I see one of these "shadow folk" as it's been consistently happening for years. Once I even saw a pair of arms wrapping around me. And a few nights ago I randomly woke up at 1 or 2 in the morning. Downstairs I saw a dark figure about six feet tall, very broad body wearing a black robe. He (I'm assuming it's a male because of the thick build) promptly disappeared. I'm even hearing movement and smelling something burning as I'm typing this. I'm pretty scared, as I've been consistently sick for a few days and my parents deny everything that I told them... but they're _way_ too scientific and wouldn't even believe it if they saw it.
> So anybody have any ideas what the hell is going on???


it could just be that you have worked yourself up into a state and your imagination has gone slightly wild. I've been afraid of things like this before, but I truly do not believe that they are real or that you have anything to be worried about, imagination can be a crazy thing.


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Luke said:


> it could just be that you have worked yourself up into a state and your imagination has gone slightly wild. I've been afraid of things like this before, but I truly do not believe that they are real or that you have anything to be worried about, imagination can be a crazy thing.


Hm.
Well, I do believe in the supernatural, so I'm a bit worried. I'm definitely _not_ going to a doctor though.


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention this. My dog is randomly getting scared and keeps wanting to sleep upstairs instead of downstairs where I saw the figure. Oh, and I saw another one, this one had a consistent shadow.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you been having some strange thought patterns lately?


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Obsidean said:


> Have you been having some strange thought patterns lately?


No, not really...


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I think chances are good you're not nuts. I've seen too much weird crap to close my mind to the possibility that _this_ is not all there is. Not that I'm all woo-woo and stuff - I'm just open, you know? 

First thing I'd try: Ask whatever is there to leave. Tell them it's bothering/scaring you and you need them to go.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

In my opinion... this is all a figment of your imagination. The mind is incredibly powerful. I believe that when one experiences a highly unusual/surreal perception, and one does not question their sanity, something is wrong. The fact that you are questioning your sanity is good, believe it or not. I would be worried if you truly believed those figures, etc. to be real. If you are leaning more towards that feeling now, I would look to an outside source to provide some insight/support. We all have opinions and inclinations, and mine may be totally wrong, but I have to put forth that I do not believe that there are spirits/monsters/demons, of any kind. I believe that any of those things would be solely creations of the mind.

I hope this helps you in some way...


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Super Awesome said:


> I think chances are good you're not nuts. I've seen too much weird crap to close my mind to the possibility that _this_ is not all there is. Not that I'm all woo-woo and stuff - I'm just open, you know?
> 
> First thing I'd try: Ask whatever is there to leave. Tell them it's bothering/scaring you and you need them to go.


Alright, thanks. I'll try.


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Spirit said:


> In my opinion... this is all a figment of your imagination. The mind is incredibly powerful. I believe that when one experiences a highly unusual/surreal perception, and one does not question their sanity, something is wrong. The fact that you are questioning your sanity is good, believe it or not. I would be worried if you truly believed those figures, etc. to be real. If you are leaning more towards that feeling now, I would look to an outside source to provide some insight/support. We all have opinions and inclinations, and mine may be totally wrong, but I have to put forth that I do not believe that there are spirits/monsters/demons, of any kind. I believe that any of those things would be solely creations of the mind.
> 
> I hope this helps you in some way...


I doubt I've got some kind of demon or something in my house but it seems to real, I can feel something there, shadows are perfect, everything seems real.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

TheCuttlefish said:


> I doubt I've got some kind of demon or something in my house but it seems to real, I can feel something there, shadows are perfect, everything seems real.


As I said, the mind is an incredibly powerful thing. I've heard people explain that their hallucinations (as a result of hallucinogenic drugs, usually) can seem more real than life itself. And I know that in my experiences, I have had some terrible dreams that were overwhelmingly more real, vivid, clear, and intense than anything I ever experience when I am "awake."


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Spirit said:


> As I said, the mind is an incredibly powerful thing. I've heard people explain that their hallucinations (as a result of hallucinogenic drugs, usually) can seem more real than life itself. And I know that in my experiences, I have had some terrible dreams that were overwhelmingly more real, vivid, clear, and intense than anything I ever experience when I am "awake."


Well, I'm no junkie... and the only other time you mentioned was in dreams... but I'm awake and alert whenever I see these things.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I have auditory hallucinations when I am very tired. Granted, it's nowhere near the intensity as you're experience, but we can hallucinate while still being technically "sane." All I'm saying is that it's infinitely more likely that this is a product of your mind, rather than bona fide creatures outside your existence.


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Spirit said:


> Well, I have auditory hallucinations when I am very tired. Granted, it's nowhere near the intensity as you're experience, but we can hallucinate while still being technically "sane." All I'm saying is that it's infinitely more likely that this is a product of your mind, rather than bona fide creatures outside your existence.


Well I hope so. I'd have no idea what the hell I'd do if there were something else in my house.
But I'm worried about the fact that my dog is reacting too.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Your dog could just be be reacting to your emotions instead of some shadow creature. However, the opposite is a possibility.

Those of us who are logical tend to downplay the probability that this could be "supernatural" (although I loathe to use that word in this context). There are SO many things that we do not yet understand. Some would stick head in sand and ignore the possibilities, but I don't. Phenomena like this could be completely natural and scientifically explainable; we just haven't got there yet.

My advice: Move. That should solve it. Failing that, gather information about it. Perhaps attempt communication. If it's indeed ethereal, you should be fine.


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> Your dog could just be be reacting to your emotions instead of some shadow creature. However, the opposite is a possibility.
> 
> Those of us who are logical tend to downplay the probability that this could be "supernatural" (although I loathe to use that word in this context). There are SO many things that we do not yet understand. Some would stick head in sand and ignore the possibilities, but I don't. Phenomena like this could be completely natural and scientifically explainable; we just haven't got there yet.
> 
> My advice: Move. That should solve it. Failing that, gather information about it. Perhaps attempt communication. If it's indeed ethereal, you should be fine.


Actually, I was thinking of leaving anyway. Something's been really off with my whole family and I'm fed up with the BS that's been going on in my life.


----------

